# I Will Be Waiting



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

This is for all of you that has a dog at Rainbow Bridge and is dedicated to my girl Bink who passed away in November 2009

I will be waiting​ 
As you hugged me on that last day
I felt your heartbeat through my fur
I felt your tear on my cheek
I felt your hands stroke my ears 
And I heard the gentle whispers of a voice I have known all my life
I knew you loved me 

Know that I am okay
And my pain is gone 
And that now I can run free like I did when I was a pup

When you gathered my toys for that last time
And washed my bowl to set on a shelf
Know that I was still there
Watching over you 
In the hallway of the house
Keeping guard as I once did

And know on that last day when you to leave this earth
I will be waiting
Look for me in the distance and listen for me
Soon you will see me
And we will be together once more.


----------

